# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  2 strand gaucho knot

## asemery

*2 strand gaucho knot*
A nice substitute for the lanyard/diamond knot

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2 strand gaucho knot tutorial

----------

